# 992b Hamliton Railroad Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my 992B hamilton rail road watch in a bar over crown no 10 gold filled case,21 jewel,lever set,adjusted to temp and 6 position,serial no C6408 made in 1942 I like how they did the crown on this one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't comment much in the PWF but I really like thay one!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!

Andreas


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

photography pretty good too


----------



## McKenzie (May 29, 2008)

A lovely Railroad watch....thanks for sharing!

Cheers

Steve


----------

